# Always check under the range



## jar546 (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## RJJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Always check under the range

Almost had it covered! What kind of inspector looks under the range?


----------



## Fortner (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Always check under the range

Outstanding workmanship!!


----------



## JBI (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Always check under the range

Ooooooops!


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Always check under the range

I agree, what kind of workmanship would eliminate the baseboard trim just because it is under the stove!


----------

